# Боли в ноге, нет диагноза



## Yana_che (23 Май 2018)

Добрый день! Меня зовут Яна, 32 года. Образ жизни не сидячий, правильное питание, алкоголь не употребляю, не курю. Вес норма. Чуть  больше месяца назад утром встала с кровати и почувствовала боль в правой стопе. Травм, растяжений,падений накануне не было. Ходила, но с трудом, через боль. Потом спустя неделю боль утихла, но появились тянущие боли в ягодице, голени, вдоль всей ноги, то тут, то там. Ночью не болит ничего, сплю спокойно. Эти боли то есть, то нет. Терпимые, лекарства обезбаливающие не пью. При этом есть небольшой дискомфорт а пояснице, есть болезненность справа  от позвоночника при нажатии. Но как  таковых сильных болей или болей при наклонах нет. Зато имеется застарелый перелом копчика, со смещением позвонков. Иногда чувствую дискомфорт в районе клпчика. Но сам копчик не болит, при пальпации неприятных ощущений нет. Я не могу лежать на твердом, копчик загнут и упирается в пол, упражнения на полу делать могу только на толстом одеяле. Врач сказала ещё много лет назад, что могут в будущем болеть ноги и ничего не сделать, только блокада... Вот я думаю, может это оно и есть? Началось? Отголоски старой травмы. К врачу по поводу неприятных ощущений ходила, но все в один голос твердят - остеохондроз. Невролог прописала Мовалис  и Мидокалм. Проколола- результат ноль. Начала делать физио Амплипульс,  мне стало хуже, после него неприятные ощущения в крестце усилтлись. После 4 раз ходить перестала на процедуру. Дальше сказала невролог упражнения и бассейн. Но я не знаю какие упражнения и что же все таки со мной. Сделала МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела, остеохондроз не пишут: дегенеративные изменения, протрузии L4/L5, L5/S1. Нарушение статической функции в виде левостороннего сколиоза. ( У гинеколога была, все нормально, у терапевта была, анализы сдала, - кровь хорошая и спокойная) Снимок у меня не на диске, попыталась сфотографировать. Не могу загрузить с телефона,, компьютера нет. Помогите куда идти дальше, к кому обратиться. Страшно, что не смогу скоро вообще ходить. Может надо к мануальному терапевту? Может это старая травма?? Что дальше делать, не знаю.  Простите, сумбурно  пишу, в расстроенных чувствах... Спасибо всем, кто откликнется.


----------



## La murr (23 Май 2018)

@Yana_che, Яна, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Yana_che (23 Май 2018)

Ссылка на снимок и описание.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Май 2018)

Вам желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу).
На Форуме консультирует высокопрофессиональный доктор из С.- Петербурга Абель Александр Вячеславович (abelar). Свяжитесь с ним и договоритесь об очной консультации.


----------

